# Vegetarianism



## Myztek (Nov 10, 2005)

What do you think of it? I was considering trying it, but still keeping eggs/milk etc.. in my diet. I don't know if it's really worth it or not. 

What do you guys think about it, and are there any vegetarians here?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 10, 2005)

What are your reasons for wanting to do this?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 10, 2005)

It's against God's rules, but go ahead.


----------



## LAM (Nov 10, 2005)

don't think I've seen to many lean vegetarians...


----------



## GFR (Nov 10, 2005)

Humans are omnivores.....why do you feel the need to fight your genetics and evolution??


----------



## DOMS (Nov 10, 2005)

Humans have cuspids.  Carnivores and omnivores have cuspids.  You figure the rest out.

 Nearly every vegetarian I've seen looked unhealthy.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 10, 2005)

You've stolen my thunder with mere seconds to spare you Post Whore.


----------



## GFR (Nov 10, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> You stoled my thunder with mere seconds to spare you Post Whore.


I am drunk...............thats why I'm so slow tonight.

What are you wearing


----------



## DOMS (Nov 10, 2005)

Nothing but your love...


----------



## LAM (Nov 10, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Humans have cuspids.  Carnivores and omnivores have cuspids.  You figure the rest out.
> 
> Nearly every vegetarian I've seen looked unhealthy.



also from all of the data collected so far the mortality rate of vegetarians is no different from omnivores


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 10, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> also from all of the data collected so far the mortality rate of vegetarians is no different from omnivores


Hahah but they'll swear to it that they are gonna live longer.

Sorry I couldn't imagine not eating meat, poultry, fish, and seafood!


----------



## Denchap (Nov 11, 2005)

If your blood type is A, try vegetarianism, but don't neglect balance, including protein.


----------



## Denchap (Nov 11, 2005)

*Vegetarian Diet*

If your blood type is A, try vegetarianism, but don't neglect balance, including protein.


----------



## LAM (Nov 11, 2005)

no data to support blood type diets...


----------



## GFR (Nov 11, 2005)

Denchap said:
			
		

> If your blood type is A, try vegetarianism, but don't neglect balance, including protein.


  
And shake a dead chicken at every sunrise.....but only on the third Wednesday of the month.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> And shake a dead chicken at every sunrise.....but only on the third Wednesday of the month.





Free radicals?? Give me a break.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 11, 2005)

Myztek said:
			
		

> What do you think of it? I was considering trying it, but still keeping eggs/milk etc.. in my diet. I don't know if it's really worth it or not.
> 
> What do you guys think about it, and are there any vegetarians here?


Vegatarians are sick and have gray skin!!!!

Did you know that the only reason homosapiens evolved enough higher brain function to learn to use simple tools and to become food-chain topping bipedal landbourne migrant hunters instead of treetop scavengers, is because the intense heat generated by working brain tissue can only be feuled by a dense source of....

Animal Protein!!


----------



## GFR (Nov 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Vegatarians are sick and have gray skin!!!!
> 
> Did you know that the only reason homosapiens evolved enough higher brain function to learn to use simple tools and to become food-chain topping bipedal landbourne migrant hunters instead of treetop scavengers, is because the intense heat generated by working brain tissue can only be feuled by a
> dense source of....
> ...


I need to go eat some more animal protein so I can understand all those big words


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 11, 2005)

i wonder if there has ever been any successful vegetarian bodybuilder.  you're consuming only like a thousand calories a day and its all veggies and carbs.. yuck..


----------



## LAM (Nov 11, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> i wonder if there has ever been any successful vegetarian bodybuilder.  you're consuming only like a thousand calories a day and its all veggies and carbs.. yuck..



Bill Pearl was a vegetarian (become one in his late 30's) so he alreay had a solid foundation built.  using gear also greatly enhances protein utilization.  i've never seen a big, natural vegetarian body builder.

http://www.shelterpub.com/_fitness/_weight_training/Bill_gym.html


----------



## kicka19 (Nov 11, 2005)

that guy looks like shit IMO


----------



## GFR (Nov 11, 2005)

kicka19 said:
			
		

> that guy looks like shit IMO


Hope you look that good at 57 years old..


----------



## LAM (Nov 11, 2005)

kicka19 said:
			
		

> that guy looks like shit IMO



same guy at age 35 (1965)

http://www.shelterpub.com/_fitness/_weight_training/Bill_beach.html

Bill Pearl has a great classic physique.  I'd say he looks perfect in that picture.


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 11, 2005)

*Vegan*



			
				soxmuscle said:
			
		

> i wonder if there has ever been any successful vegetarian bodybuilder.  you're consuming only like a thousand calories a day and its all veggies and carbs.. yuck..




Only a thousand calories a day hu??  Veggies and carbs yuck??  Someone isn't doing there homework!  I am a Vegan and I surely do not look gray and ugly!  lol  I can tell you this...since I have been eating this way I have not had one cold, or been sick at all.  I have never felt better or had more energy.  You get tons of protein from other sources than meats and dairy.  Read, T Colin Cambell's book "The China Study"  very informative and you really can't argue with someone who has proven his theories with a 100:0 ratio.  It's a healthy choice and I don't think people should knock it so badly with out clear evidence that consuming meat or dairy is a must.  JMO


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 11, 2005)

i'm knocking it because i have no interest in ever doing that.  i can deal with a little sniffle once every winter if it means achieving my goals at a speedier rate.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 11, 2005)

one more note.  judging by your pictures it's hard to imagine you eat much more than a thousand calories per day.


----------



## Myztek (Nov 11, 2005)

I really don't want to be a vegetarian >_>, I don't think I could go without chicken. Seems like it would cause too many inconveniences. I think cutting out carbonated/caffeinated drinks is good enough. (been doing that for 2 years)


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 11, 2005)

Why does every thing in life have to be at a "speedier" rate??  That's the problem with the world.  Slow down!  Good things come to those who wait    Patience is a virtue.  I eat a lot of food and I am happy with the way my body is.  I weigh 110 and can eat vegan food all day long!  Besides that I have always taken care of myself, never thought "fat" was a desireable thing  
I have never drank caffeinated drinks so I guess that was a bonus for me.  I think eating vegetables, pastas, rice, cereals, soy milk, beans, fruits, deserts (dairy free), legumes, almond butter... I guess I could go on and on but it's all good for you and pretty tasty.  No inconvienience at all!


----------



## ReelBigFish (Nov 11, 2005)

Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

> Only a thousand calories a day hu?? Veggies and carbs yuck?? Someone isn't doing there homework! I am a Vegan and I surely do not look gray and ugly! lol I can tell you this...since I have been eating this way I have not had one cold, or been sick at all. I have never felt better or had more energy. You get tons of protein from other sources than meats and dairy. Read, T Colin Cambell's book "The China Study" very informative and you really can't argue with someone who has proven his theories with a 100:0 ratio. It's a healthy choice and I don't think people should knock it so badly with out clear evidence that consuming meat or dairy is a must. JMO


I haven't been sick in over 2 years since I started eating healthier but I eat a lot of protein.  I eat around 250 total protein (p. from all sources) or about 210 from meats, eggs, whey, milk, cottage cheese. I don't think their is a direct correlation from protein or meat. I used to get sick a lot too, about 3-4 times a year.


----------



## pakkya (Nov 12, 2005)

Add a LOT of cottage cheese to that list ...   

Problem with vegan food is less natural sources with a healthy ratio of PCF... cutting's tough though on a vegan diet ... but nothing wrong with it if u can eat a lot of eggs and cottage cheese 

I got a ques...do milk and eggs ve a superior biological value than any non-vegetarian food?


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 12, 2005)

Eating any dairy would be a vegetarian not vegan.  
What do you mean by "vegan food is less natural sources with a healthy ratio of PFC" ?
Eggs are so high in cholesterol, which we need absolutely none because our body makes it's own.  My cholesterol level is 135 right now and working to get it much lower.  There is a link to people who are into weight lifting, physical sports etc... that I will paste a link to.  Look at Jack LaLane for an example!!  http://veggie.org/veggie/famous.veg.athletes.shtml


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 12, 2005)

Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

> Eating any dairy would be a vegetarian not vegan.
> What do you mean by "vegan food is less natural sources with a healthy ratio of PFC" ?
> Eggs are so high in cholesterol, which we need absolutely none because our body makes it's own.  My cholesterol level is 135 right now and working to get it much lower.  There is a link to people who are into weight lifting, physical sports etc... that I will paste a link to.  Look at Jack LaLane for an example!!  http://veggie.org/veggie/famous.veg.athletes.shtml



That's fine and all, but what's the point?
Besides "health" (which is arguable at best)?

You feel bad for all the little animals? What?


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 12, 2005)

And your point to being a complete ass hole????  Or idiot because this is the threads topic????  Don't answer you might put a strain on your tiny little brain.


----------



## durk (Nov 12, 2005)

I think I need to give her some meat


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 12, 2005)

Dream on Dick I mean Durk.  You know I use to like this board but with all these male egos on here ...(besides two or three and you know who you are) the rest of you can fuck off.  Who ever is moderating this needs to get rid of these little boys.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 12, 2005)

Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

> Dream on Dick I mean Durk.  You know I use to like this board but with all these male egos on here ...(besides two or three and you know who you are) the rest of you can fuck off.  Who ever is moderating this needs to get rid of these little boys.



This is the internet, loosen up babe.

I was not flaming you.  I honestly want to know why.
I think you look good, afterall


----------



## durk (Nov 12, 2005)

its obvious your turned on but I dont date vegetarians, but I can still give you some beef


----------



## GFR (Nov 12, 2005)

durk said:
			
		

> its obvious your turned on but I dont date vegetarians, but I can still give you some beef


----------



## GFR (Nov 12, 2005)

durk said:
			
		

> I think I need to give her some meat


----------



## durk (Nov 12, 2005)

its her fault for comming in here with her anti meat eating statements. and being a complete bitch about it.


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 12, 2005)

Ya, that was me!  lol Read back pal...I wasn't being a BITCH at all.  I do believe you were the ass.  
Foreman...that was cute


----------



## GFR (Nov 12, 2005)

durk said:
			
		

> its her fault for comming in here with her anti meat eating statements. and being a complete bitch about it.


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 12, 2005)

That's what I was thinking!  LOL


----------



## durk (Nov 12, 2005)

foreman what did you ever do before you discoverd the online message board? did you have a job and maybe even a family? and when are you even off long enough to go to the gym or make something to eat? There should be a documentary about you.


----------



## durk (Nov 12, 2005)

godamn you foreman all this money and your not running any GH? That still doesnt explain the other stuff unless you have a gym built into your house and have maids feeding you protien rich meals throughout the day. 

I bet your just faking a workers comp case


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 12, 2005)

Hey Foreman...I am exactly a day older than you!    What a small world.  Gotta go for the night...I'll try and catch you tomorrow.  Thanks for sticking up for me!!


----------



## GFR (Nov 12, 2005)

Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

> Hey Foreman...I am exactly a day older than you!    What a small world.  Gotta go for the night...I'll try and catch you tomorrow.  Thanks for sticking up for me!!


My birthday is really this January.....so I'm your elder


----------



## durk (Nov 12, 2005)

you didnt say few you said multi, wich made me think of about 30mil+.


----------



## durk (Nov 12, 2005)

and keep insulting me with pictures im drunk and this amuses my roomates.


----------



## GFR (Nov 12, 2005)

durk said:
			
		

> and keep insulting me with pictures im drunk and this amuses my roomates.


Multi is many.....could be 10 or 100  .....don't know a more precise term that fits the bill.


----------



## pakkya (Nov 12, 2005)

aah cmon guys cut it out. i think each group know the benefits of sticking to what they are, vegans or not. everyone has a diff aim/goal. 
bottom line is, its just a bit harder to BB by being a vegan/vegetarian, BUT possible. 

peace 

btw, any1 wanna take a shot @ the biological value ques from my previous reply in this thread


----------



## Super Hulk (Nov 12, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Humans are omnivores.....why do you feel the need to fight your genetics and evolution??



What would you do if you were a Wraith ?


----------



## Denchap (Nov 13, 2005)

*Why veggies?*

For me, it's not sentimental pity for fish or livestock because I still include some of each, particularly when it's socially inconvenient not to do so.  I merely feel better and function better when I restrict my intake to fruits, vegetables, and whole grains.  Rather than bulk, my strength building goal is stamina and endurance as well as injury prevention.  So while I've made no commitment to veganism or absolute vegetarianism, I still lean in that direction.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Nov 13, 2005)

i love meat. 

that is all.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 13, 2005)

That post can be taken any number of ways.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Nov 13, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> That post can be taken any number of ways.


absolutely     

chicken
steak
fish
beef


----------



## DOMS (Nov 13, 2005)




----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 13, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> absolutely
> 
> chicken
> steak
> ...



Beauty
AND
Brains!


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 13, 2005)

Foreman...you lied!  But that's okay because now YOU are the old one  
Pakkya, I would answer your Q but I don't know what you are asking!!!!  
Denchap...I like the way you think!  We don't need as much Protein as people think.  And we really shouldn't be consuming meat 3 times a day.  If you don't want to be  veg*n than at least cut the meat to three or four times a week, you will feel sooo much better!


----------



## Denchap (Nov 13, 2005)

*Cutting back*

Thanks.  I just got home from the grocery store with bags full of fresh produce, plain yogurt, and soy milk.  Sticking with mostly vegetables and fruits, along with some cereal and Kashi crackers, I've lost 10 pounds since the end of September and have built up my stamina.


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 13, 2005)

That's really cool!  There are so many good things you can eat too.  Did you get silk soy milk?  It's vanilla but it is sooo good.  There is a salad you can make with all raw veggies that tastes sooo good.  You use broccolli, cauliflower, cucmbers, baby carrots (cut into small pieces), cherry tomatoes (cut in halves) and then top it with sea salt and papaya, poppy seed dressing!  Make a big batch and it will last you a couple days and you get so many vit. & minerals from it and all good for you!  PM me if ya want some more good recipes with no meat or dairy!  I see that a lot of people on here don't buy this way of eating so I will take it private


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 13, 2005)

i didnt know there was a specific recipe for making a salad.


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 13, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> i wonder if there has ever been any successful vegetarian bodybuilder.  you're consuming only like a thousand calories a day and its all veggies and carbs.. yuck..




Once again....It is a raw veggie salad which you obviously know nothing about since veggies are "yuck" so don't post if you are just going to be a smart ass all the time.  It's getting old, really.

You really need to get a clue with your veggies and carbs because if you are serious about BB than you would know that carbs are important not "yuck"  as are vegetables.  What do you eat with your meat?  Meat side dishes too??      Behave already!


----------



## GFR (Nov 13, 2005)

When I lived in Chicago most of my friends were Vegetarians.....I'll tell you that was the best food I have ever eaten....man they could cook! The thing is you really have to be knowledgeable about food to eat that way.

My favorite restaurant out here in Phoenix is  Southern Indian vegetarian.....yummy!!
Eat their once a week at least.


----------



## JordanMang (Nov 13, 2005)

Considering most "vegetarians" find anything junk food or not without gelatin and eat it, it's not a shock that most vegetarians look unhealthy and gray. Most "vegetarians" eat bonbons all day instead of actual vegetables.  Well, most that I've met.


----------



## kicka19 (Nov 13, 2005)

Denchap said:
			
		

> Thanks.  I just got home from the grocery store with bags full of fresh produce, plain yogurt, and soy milk.  Sticking with mostly vegetables and fruits, along with some cereal and Kashi crackers, I've lost 10 pounds since the end of September and have built up my stamina.



congradulations, u lost prob 5 lbs of fat and 5 pound of LBM


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 13, 2005)

Foreman!  Where ya been old man??!!  I am moving to Arizona in about 5 years, I hope they have tons of good vegan restaurants    The middle eastern places always have good vegan choices.
Okay, last time....I am not GREY!  And I never eat chocolate so there goes that theory.  I don't do dairy either so that excludes the vegetarianism.  Why must you make a big deal out of people who choose veggies and fruits over meat???  Jordan, you are only 15 so, read up and get some education


----------



## GFR (Nov 13, 2005)

Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

> Foreman!  Where ya been old man??!!  I am moving to Arizona in about 5 years, I hope they have tons of good vegan restaurants    The middle eastern places always have good vegan choices.


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 13, 2005)

LOL!!!  You ARE older than me    Don't be sad it's only by a few months!!!


----------



## JordanMang (Nov 13, 2005)

How would reading anything relate directly or indirectly to what I said above? It was a comment drawn from personal expriences, it's kind of naive of you to assume that just because we don't conform to your ideas that we are wrong and uneducated. You've yet to answer why you yourself chose to Veganism over anything else.  I'm thinking someone has a case of the "Look at me I'm abstract and special's."


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 13, 2005)

#1 I am not going to debate with a 15 year old sorry    I don't need attention from you or anyone, thanks.
And since when are you the spokesperson for this board?  Who is "we"??  Speak for yourself.
Abstract?  Maybe I think a 15 year old on steroids is abstract BUT I would never say that because I don't judge people like you do.  
I chose veganism for two reasons:
1.) Don't need to kill to satisfy my body.
2.) It's a healthier way of life and I prefer the vegan foods.

And no, I am not better than anyone on here, never claimed to be.  Just offered my opinion and got attacked.  I could care less that you eat meat...have it all day long, it's your decision and I respect that.


----------



## GFR (Nov 13, 2005)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> Considering most "vegetarians" find anything junk food or not without gelatin and eat it, it's not a shock that most vegetarians look unhealthy and gray. Most "vegetarians" eat bonbons all day instead of actual vegetables.  Well, most that I've met.


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 13, 2005)

LMAO!!!  Your too funny!


----------



## JordanMang (Nov 13, 2005)

You weren't attacked, you keep talking about me being 15, but it just makes you sound more immature. You personally attacked me to begin with. So I retaliated. And no, I'm not on steroids.


----------



## GFR (Nov 13, 2005)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> You weren't attacked, you keep talking about me being 15, but it just makes you sound more immature. You personally attacked me to begin with. So I retaliated. And no, I'm not on steroids.


We have a few very mature and intelligent members who are 15 or 16..
So far you don't appear to be one of them


----------



## JordanMang (Nov 13, 2005)

That made no sense, but alright.


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 13, 2005)

Made perfect sense to me


----------



## JordanMang (Nov 13, 2005)

Want a cookie?


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 13, 2005)

only if it's vegan!!!!  lol


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 13, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> We have a few very mature and intelligent members who are 15 or 16..
> So far you don't appear to be one of them


----------



## JordanMang (Nov 13, 2005)

I think that you've been missing what I'm saying.  Vegans and Vegetarians always have the same argument "I don't need to kill to live." What the people who do eat meat are trying to say is your not living, not really.  Mankind didn't claw its way to the top of the foodchain to eat carrots. Plain and simple, and whatever provoked that steroids attack wasn't very well thought out. But good effort, and happy hunting!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 13, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> i love meat.
> 
> that is all.


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 13, 2005)

Believe me, I am living!!!  lol you sound stupid...I already said you eat whatever you want, I could care less!  When someone asks my opinion I am going to share it with them.  Why are you taking that as an attack?  I said "I could say that" but I wouldn't because than I would be just like you    Get the point??!!  I didn't claw to get to the top of the "food chain" and I would much rather eat a carrot than a bloody, puss filled cow ass


----------



## shm353 (Nov 13, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> i love meat.
> 
> that is all.




Yea, that says it all!


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 13, 2005)

I don't think this thread was titled "Convince me to be a vegitarian".  The question was "vegitarianism, what do you think of it?"  She gave her answer and her reasons.  If you don't like it, you don't have to do it.  It's that simple.  Picking on a person for having a stance on something is assanine.  I hope you are 15, because that would mean you are immature *and * young.  This means you may still have a chance later in life.


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks    That really is all I was doing.  Not trying to offend or turn people!!!
If I am that powerful then sweet!!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 13, 2005)

Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

> I would much rather eat a carrot than a bloody, puss filled cow ass


----------



## JordanMang (Nov 13, 2005)

Well, my oppinion is your a failure at trying to justify anything.  Funnier is that because I'm 15 speaking my oppinion makes me immature. You have no idea what your talking about ( apparently ) and should stop.


----------



## GFR (Nov 13, 2005)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> Well, my oppinion is your a failure at trying to justify anything.  Funnier is that because I'm 15 speaking my oppinion makes me immature. You have no idea what your talking about ( apparently ) and should stop.


----------



## JordanMang (Nov 13, 2005)

Wow, that's hilarious. You deserve an award. Attack my religious beliefs now.


----------



## GFR (Nov 13, 2005)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> Wow, that's hilarious. You deserve an award. Attack my religious beliefs now.


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 13, 2005)

Hey Jordan...SHHHHHHHHH!!!!  I am trying to listen to monkey mans violin solo!!!


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 13, 2005)

That is a f'ed up pic!  Great teeth!!  Perfect for tearing through flesh (ha ha) *wink*


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 13, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>




Whats that?  It's Pat!


----------



## shm353 (Nov 13, 2005)

*original question*



			
				Myztek said:
			
		

> What do you think of it? I was considering trying it, but still keeping eggs/milk etc.. in my diet. I don't know if it's really worth it or not.
> 
> What do you guys think about it, and are there any vegetarians here?



*OK BACK TO THE ORIGINAL QUESTION!* 

 I believe the term your refering to is lacto-ovo vegetarian. Your still consuming animal fats so I fail to see what the real difference is unless you are just trying to avoid red meat or meats in general.  I've heard that because of the heavy cellular composition of meat that it becomes basically putrid within the intestinal tract which does slow ya down a bit. But it's no arguement that man has been char broilin for eons so like the body is good at processing it if the metabolism is doin its job. From my reading of Franco Columbus' book "Bodybuilders Nutrition'  I believe the most important nutrients needed would be to supplement with essential amino acids which are plentiful in red meat but not in veggies. This is what most vegetarians risk losing in there diet. Also, most vegetables don't possess large amounts per serving of vegetable protein, so gaining LBM might be problematic. I do remember reading that lima beans were very high in protein.  Yummy.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 13, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>




If Ericka was a vegetarian, I would have to introduce her to some meat.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 13, 2005)

Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

> That is a f'ed up pic!  Great teeth!!  Perfect for tearing through flesh (ha ha) *wink*


Those are summer teeth.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 13, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Those are summer teeth.


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 13, 2005)

Yes they sure are!


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 13, 2005)

To Shm...
Obtaining adequate protein on a vegan diet is not a problem. Nuts & seeds, pulses, wholegrain and grain products and soy products all supply protein. Previously, it has been thought that plant proteins are of a lower quality than animal proteins in terms of their essential amino acid content. However, this is no longer regarded as a problem and eating a balanced diet of plant foods will provide all the essential amino acids in adequate amounts.


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 13, 2005)

That book is 20 years old after all...


----------



## JordanMang (Nov 13, 2005)

So, let me get this straight. Your saying vegies ( along with assorted grains,peanuts and other sources of protein ) are any kind of subsitute for actual meat?


----------



## Italianangel (Nov 13, 2005)

I am more of a lacto veg, eat yogurt, occasional milk, cottage cheese or occasional cheese, and on season eat more fish, pescatarian, so I would be considered lacto pescatarian.  I am also natural in my bodybuilding practice, my gains have been great and have competed natural in bb, fitness and figure with great placings and wins.
I also have whey or a whey/soy/rice or hemp protein powder to supplement protein.


----------



## Italianangel (Nov 13, 2005)

Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

> To Shm...
> Obtaining adequate protein on a vegan diet is not a problem. Nuts & seeds, pulses, wholegrain and grain products and soy products all supply protein. Previously, it has been thought that plant proteins are of a lower quality than animal proteins in terms of their essential amino acid content. However, this is no longer regarded as a problem and eating a balanced diet of plant foods will provide all the essential amino acids in adequate amounts.



I am with you except that if you look at the nutritional breakdown nuts and seeds are fats, good ones at that, grains are starchy carb, soy is usually a fat so you have to be very on the ball and creative to get protien in the mix, but I agree you can do just fine on vegan and have trained winning natural bodybuilders who prefered vegan diets.


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 13, 2005)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> So, let me get this straight. Your saying vegies ( along with assorted grains,peanuts and other sources of protein ) are any kind of subsitute for actual meat?




Yes Jordan that is exactly what I am saying!!!!


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 13, 2005)

Thank you Italian Angel


----------



## Denchap (Nov 13, 2005)

*Vegetable Protein*

I haven't studied up on vegetable protein very much, but you're motivating me to do so.  I eat almonds quite often, as well as peanuts, but I have trouble (socially) with beans (even when I use Beano).  I'm also concerned to help my two daughters, who are strict vegetarians, to work adequate protein into their diets.  By the way, I-A, I like the Web site I checked out.  Keep up the great work.


----------



## shm353 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Vegetarian*



			
				Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

> That book is 20 years old after all...





> What do you guys think about it, and are there any vegetarians here?





> What are your reasons for wanting to do this?



 Yeah what is the goal?  Gaining or fitness?
Someone...please correct me if I'm wrong.  
If the goal to increase LBM
  Increasing LBM requires much larger amounts of protein, water and aminos for a positive nitrogen balance. Most BB's incorporate meat and dairy in the diet specifically for that purpose; to support hypertrophy. Ounce for ounce, _naturally_, meat won that category if you wanted to gain LBM back then and now. Historically that was the norm.
 As far as I know hydrolysed whey science didn't exist 20 years ago either.
 I don't even know what Franco ate but he won Mr. Olympia. But it wasn't bird food. Yea I know... GEAR?
  I think Franco's book was essential reading (for BB's) at that time I agree it could use an update based on todays science. That doesn't make it totally incorrect. 
 Dr. Franco Columbu has a Phd in nutrition and most BB's would regard his advise as credible. The book was one of the best on bodybuilding nutrition at that time.
 Obviously, there is _much more info now_ and I will be the first to admit I am not _as educated_ as all of the *young lions* on this site. 
 Maybe you could recommend some reading or links so everyone could learn more about how to build mass on a "*non-meat lifestyle*" if I presume that is the ultimate goal, otherwise vegetarianism would be for nutritional fitness only.Right I mean why work so hard to build more muscle only to restrict the diet. Personally, 
 I would like to see a diet breakdown of a vegetarian that is trying to gain mass.  I am very interested in this. That's all.
 Thanks for updating myself (and Franco, da man!).   






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Zac_Champigny (Nov 14, 2005)

Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

> #1 I am not going to debate with a 15 year old sorry    I don't need attention from you or anyone, thanks.
> And since when are you the spokesperson for this board?  Who is "we"??  Speak for yourself.
> Abstract?  Maybe I think a 15 year old on steroids is abstract BUT I would never say that because I don't judge people like you do.
> I chose veganism for two reasons:
> ...




Have you ever read the studies on the amount of animals that die every year during the harvest of grain alone. Vegetarians and Vegans kill hundreds of thousands of animals a year. Those animals die in vain. They do not get eaten. It's one thing to say that you have a problem eating animals, its another to say that you don't kill any animals becuase of your diet. The animals I eat are animals that were born and raised for me to eat. I appreciate their sacrifice and do not waste. I don't leave them laying in a field dying becuase I harvested all my wheat with a machine the size of a small building that ran them over.


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 14, 2005)

vegans do not kill animals!  Now I am getting angry...I already said EAT WHAT EVER THE HELL YOU WANT!  Dammit, let's just attack the vegan girl because she eats no meat and doesn't want to bulk up like the fucking incredible hulk.  WTF??!!!


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 14, 2005)

Did you know know that there is water in fruits??  Did you know that the grains fed to your SLAUGHTERHOUSE animals could feed a country full of starving people???  Did you know that over 80% of our water supply goes to those same SLAUGHTERED animals???  Did you know that there is puss and shit in every piece of chicken you consume???  Did you know that meat putrifies in your system???  Did you know that BB restrict their diets before a competition to the point of dehydration and deprivation of tons of foods???  And how healthy is that for the body???


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 14, 2005)

> Have you ever read the studies on the amount of animals that die every year during the harvest of grain alone. Vegetarians and Vegans kill hundreds of thousands of animals a year.



Most of that grain is being raised to feed cattle, livestock and poultry.  So, in effect, what you are saying is that for every animal you eat, you cause another to be brutally murdered by a combine in a grain field.


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 14, 2005)

Boiler....I am going to explode!!!!  Why are people so stupid????  Does it really bother these guys that I won't eat meat??  Why do they care?  *UGH*


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 14, 2005)

Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

> Boiler....I am going to explode!!!!  Why are people so stupid????  Does it really bother these guys that I won't eat meat??  Why do they care?  *UGH*




What if someone had a gun to your head.  Would you eat meat then?


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 14, 2005)

No


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 14, 2005)

Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

> Boiler....I am going to explode!!!!  Why are people so stupid????  Does it really bother these guys that I won't eat meat??  Why do they care?  *UGH*


I'm not sure why people seem so obsessed with the fact that you choose this lifestyle.  Obviously, looking at your pictures should indicate to them that you are healthy.  Christ, look at the back shot.  You have an awesome back.  Most women on this site are striving for something that looks just like that.

I'd also wager that a far greater percentage of grain crops for human consumption are consumed by non-vegetarians than vegetarians.  So don't lose any sleep about destroying wildlife by eating grains


----------



## shm353 (Nov 14, 2005)

*well alrighty then!*



			
				BigDyl said:
			
		

> What if someone had a gun to your head.  Would you eat meat then?


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks B!  I shouldn't let them get to me anyway.  After all look what they are asking!  Real Mature.  Thanks for the compliments too


----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2005)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> Most of that grain is being raised to feed cattle, livestock and poultry. So, in effect, what you are saying is that for every animal you eat, *you cause another to be brutally murdered by a combine in a grain field.*


 That makes the meat taste better.


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2005)

Every New Years Eve I club a baby seal.


----------



## Italianangel (Nov 14, 2005)

I am natural, not vegan but close........I gained all my mass this way, I know I am only but a girl lacking testosterone but you ever heard of bill pearl?????  VEGAN!  I got a shitload list of bb who are vegan, huge mofos too!!!  It can be done and it is a healthier and better lifestyle!
The vegan girl is pretty much on the ball with her info......can't say that much for anyone else.  I have studied this for over 20 years now and yes I not vegan but I try my best to do what I can to better things in my lifestyle......you don't have to but at least be open to learning.........studies are there to back up most of the stuff the vegan gal is saying.......teehee, your new name is VEGAN GIRL........


----------



## Italianangel (Nov 14, 2005)

Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

> vegans do not kill animals!  Now I am getting angry...I already said EAT WHAT EVER THE HELL YOU WANT!  Dammit, let's just attack the vegan girl because she eats no meat and doesn't want to bulk up like the fucking incredible hulk.  WTF??!!!



remember in school, getting punched inthe arm because the boys liked to tease the pretty gals..........well this is what they are doing now - BUGGING YOU AND POKING.  Let them post some scientific proof then we have a true discussion.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2005)

Italianangel said:
			
		

> I am natural, not vegan but close........I gained all my mass this way, I know I am only but a girl lacking testosterone but you ever heard of bill pearl????? VEGAN! I got a shitload list of bb who are vegan, huge mofos too!!! It can be done and it is a healthier and better lifestyle!
> The vegan girl is pretty much on the ball with her info......can't say that much for anyone else. I have studied this for over 20 years now and yes I not vegan but I try my best to do what I can to better things in my lifestyle......you don't have to but at least be open to learning.........studies are there to back up most of the stuff the vegan gal is saying.......teehee, your new name is VEGAN GIRL........


 Bill was not, and is not, a vegan.  He eats eggs and drinks milk.  There are no successful bodybuilders who are vegans.


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 14, 2005)

I love Italian Angel     Thank you!!!


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 14, 2005)

http://veggie.org/veggie/famous.veg.athletes.shtml


----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2005)

Vegitarians are not Vegans.  

 Vegetarians are people who choose to live an alternative dietary lifestyle. Vegans are nuts.


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 14, 2005)

Did you even go to the link ?  It will show VEGANS next to their names.  PLEASE explain why I am nuts because I don't follow "YOUR" proper guidelines of eating.  Let the words of wisdom (bull shit) flow!!!!  Also include your Masters Degree in Human Health and Nutrition.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2005)

Bill ate eggs and drank milk.  Vegans don't do these things.

  You're not nuts because you don't follow my guidelines for eating...it's because you write like John H.


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 14, 2005)

And that makes sense to me because I know who John H is?  I know what vegans do btw, thanks    Why label me at all?  Do you know me other than this post?  Nice.


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 14, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Vegitarians are not Vegans.
> 
> Vegetarians are people who choose to live an alternative dietary lifestyle. Vegans are nuts.




Incase you forgot already because you are obviously very closed minded and "always right"


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm sorry I forgot that you guys just eat meat side dishes with your meat entrees...my fault!!    And drink your meat protein drinks and meat deserts.  Your well on your way to long healthy lives!!  Congratulations!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 14, 2005)

Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

> vegans do not kill animals!


 ...


*WASHINGTON MINK FARM RAIDED; ALF OPERATIVES SET THOUSANDS OF DOMESTICATED MINK LOOSE* 


A family-owned mink farm in Sultan, Washington, is raided by the Animal Liberation Front (ALF). Sometime between midnight and 4 a.m. the cages of nearly all the farm???s mink are opened by the trespassing vegans. More than 10,000 of the domesticated animals are set loose and abandoned, although about half remained in their cages. Volunteers are able to rescue about 6,000 of the traumatized mink, *but scores of others die from dehydration or from being struck by cars*. Losses to the farm are estimated at $500,000 resulting from lost or damaged pelts and the loss of future production.


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 14, 2005)

And that's a bad thing?  They rescued 6,000 of them and oh... boo hoo they lost money.  Is that all you can find?  Do a google search on the good things on saving animals.  And how bad eating meat and dairy really is.


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 14, 2005)

Taking my Vegan ass to the gym...have fun bashing me while I am gone!!!


----------



## shm353 (Nov 14, 2005)

Italianangel said:
			
		

> remember in school, getting punched inthe arm because the boys liked to tease the pretty gals..........well this is what they are doing now - BUGGING YOU AND POKING.  Let them post some scientific proof then we have a true discussion.



I believe the scientific term for the historic action you're refering to is called a "hurts-donut". practiced by meat eaters for centuries. Early cultures consider it to be a form of mating ritual.


----------



## Italianangel (Nov 14, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Bill was not, and is not, a vegan.  He eats eggs and drinks milk.  There are no successful bodybuilders who are vegans.



My bad - here is a list of sport star athletes who were vegan or vegatarian.......Bill is in there as are many bodybuilders, many of which are vegan - now there is also vegan natural and vegan on steroids, that makes a diff too.

*Sports Personalities*
Hank Aaron (home run champion in major league baseball) Source: A Teen's Guide to Going Vegetarian 
B J Armstrong (US Basketball star) 
Al Beckles (body builder) 
Sorya Bonali (ice skater) 
Les Brown (veteran runner) 
Peter Burwash (tennis) 
Andreas Cahling (body builder) 
Andreas Cahling (bodybuilder) 
Chris Campbell (1980 world champion wrestler) 
Joanna Conway (ice skater) 
Sylvia Cranston (triathlete) 
Sally Eastall (Marathon runner - UK No 2, vegan) 
Di Edwards (runner, Olympic semi-finalist) 
Katie Fitzgibbon (marathon runner) 
Clare Francis (sailer) 
Louis Freitas (body builder) 
Carol Gould (marathon runner) 
Estelle Gray (cyclist) Source: A Teen's Guide to Going Vegetarian 
Sammy Green (runner) 
Ruth Heidrich (3-time Ironman finisher, marathoner, age-group record holder, Pres. Vegetarian Society of Honolulu) (vegan) Source: personal acquaintance, also...her book--A Race for Life 
Sally Hibberd (British Women's Mountain Bike Champion) 
Sharon Hounsell (Miss Wales Bodybuilding Champion) 
Desmond Howard (formerly w/Washington Redskins, now w/Jacksonville Jaguars) Source: PETA mailer 
Roger Hughes (Welsh National Ski Champion) 
David Johnson (BAA coach) 
Kathy Johnson (Olympic Gymnast) 
Alan Jones (British ski jumper) 
Billie Jean King (tennis champion) Source: A Teen's Guide to Going Vegetarian 
Killer Kowalski (wrestler) Source: A Teen's Guide to Going Vegetarian 
Jack LaLanne (Fitness guru) (vegan) 
Donnie LaLonde (Former Light Heavyweight Champion of the World. (Lost title to Sugar Ray Leonard)) Source: Article in San Jose Mercury News 
Tony LaRussa (Manager of St. Louis Cardinals - US team) Source: PETA, Animals Agenda, Animals Voice, Veg Times, others 
Silken Laumann (Olympic rower) Source: Cooking Television Show 
Judy Leden (British, European & World Hang Gliding champion) 
Marv Levey (Buffalo Bills Coach) 
Jutta Müller (multiple Windsurfing World Cup Champion) Source: Flutlicht 95/6/18 on Südwest 3 (German TV program) 
Jack Maitland (triathlete and fell runner) 
Cheryl Marek (cyclist) Source: A Teen's Guide to Going Vegetarian 
Leslie Marx (fencer;1996 woman's epee national champion) 
Kirsty McDermott (runner) 
Lindford McFarquar (body builder) 
Robert Millar (cyclist) 
Katherine Monbiot (world champion arm wrestler and nutritionist) (vegan) Source: The Vegan Society UK 
Monika Montsho (weightlifter, 2 x runnerup GB Championships 60kg, NW woman weightlifter of the year 1991) 
Edwin Moses 
Martina Navratilova (Retired Tennis Champion) Source: Magazine Interviews/Genesis Awards 
Julie Ann Niewiek (Basketball commentator) Source: Grand Rapids press/ Image Magazine 
Paavo Nurmi 
Robert Parish (Center - Warriors, Celtics, Hornets, Bulls) Source: Hearsay 
Bill Pearl (Bodybuilder, Mr America) Source: Getting Stronger by Bill Pearl, pg 399 
Bill Pearl (Mr. Universe and bodybuilder) Source: A Teen's Guide to Going Vegetarian 
Anthony Peeler (NBA Grizzlies basketball player) Source: NBA web site profiles 
Dave Scott (five time winner of the Ironman Triathlon) (vegan) "The New Laurel's Kitchen" cookbook 
Debbie Spaeth-Herring (Georgia State power-lifter) Source: A Teen's Guide to Going Vegetarian 
Jonathon Speelman (chess) 
Lucy Stephens (triathlete - vegan) 
Jacques Vaughn (All American point guard, #1-ranked Univ of KS Jayhawks) Source: Lawrence (KS) Journal World (numerous editions) 
Kirsty Wade (runner) 
Bill Walton (basketball player) Source: A Teen's Guide to Going Vegetarian


----------



## Zac_Champigny (Nov 14, 2005)

Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

> Boiler....I am going to explode!!!!  Why are people so stupid????  Does it really bother these guys that I won't eat meat??  Why do they care?  *UGH*


I personally couldn't care less what you decide to do with your life. Just don't say that people who eat meat kill animals, and people who don't eat meat let them live. As I said, hundreds of thousands of animals die during the harvest of wheat and grain. It is an insult to the animals that have given their lives for people to act as if it doesnt happen.


----------



## Zac_Champigny (Nov 14, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> *WASHINGTON MINK FARM RAIDED; ALF OPERATIVES SET THOUSANDS OF DOMESTICATED MINK LOOSE*
> ...



 I believe what it meant was that after the idiots set them free, volenteers found and returned 6,000 of them to the farm. The other 4 thousand died. Not 6,000 of them were safely returned to the wild and lived a happy life.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2005)

Italianangel said:
			
		

> My bad - here is a list of sport star athletes who were vegan or vegatarian.......Bill is in there as are many bodybuilders, many of which are vegan - now there is also vegan natural and vegan on steroids, that makes a diff too.


 The only reason that I know about Bill is that he's my favorite bodybuilder.  In his youth he had my what I consider to be the optimal body, plus he's very intelligent.

 Vegan or not, steroids make a very big difference.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2005)

Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

> Incase you forgot already because you are obviously very closed minded and "always right"


 And you're about as fun as a militant Muslim.  If someone pokes fun at your ways: BOOM.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2005)

Zac_Champigny said:
			
		

> I believe what it meant was that after the idiots set them free, volenteers found and returned 6,000 of them to the farm. The other 4 thousand died. Not 6,000 of them were safely returned to the wild and lived a happy life.


 I remember a story about that sort of crap happening in Utah.  Some PETA jokers "freed" a bunch of minks from a farm.  Minks are not native to Utah.  They ended up causing considerable damage to the environment.


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 14, 2005)

http://supak.com/organic_gardening/farming.htm <~~~ read that Zac
CFS you are so shallow (nice avatar) it's never going to stop with you know matter how much proof is thrown in your face, which is fine, just stop being so damn rude.  "Peta Jokers"  What the hell is that?  Knock the Grammar off of your saying and I think that suits your personality just fine  
Did I already not say "Eat whatever you want"???  Stop challenging me.
Italian Angel has put up the names for you to read and STILL you don't read them and persist on arguing with me.  You have taught me nothing but the fact that you are one sided and ignorant to learning anything.


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 14, 2005)

World Hunger 

Number of human beings who could be fed by the grain and soybeans eaten by U.S. livestock: 1,300,000,000

Percentage of corn grown in United States eaten by human beings: 20 
Percentage of corn grown in United States eaten by livestock: 80

Percentage of oats grown in United States eaten by livestock: 95

Percentage of protein wasted by cycling grain through livestock: 90

Percentage of carbohydrate wasted by cycling grain through livestock: 99

Percentage of dietary fiber wasted by cycling grain through livestock: 100

How frequently a child dies of starvation: Every 2 seconds

Pounds of potatoes that can be grown on 1 acre of land: 20,000

Pounds of beef that can be produced on 1 acre of land: 165

Percentage of U.S. agricultural land used to produce beef: 56

Pounds of grain and soybeans needed to produce 1 pound of feedlot beef: 16

Pounds of protein fed to chickens to produce 1 pound of protein as chicken flesh: 5 pounds

Pounds of protein fed to hogs to produce 1 pound of protein as hog flesh: 7.5 pounds

Number of children who starve to death every day: 40,000

Number of pure vegetarians who can be fed on the amount of land needed to feed 1 person consuming meat-based diet: 20

Number of people who will starve to death this year: 60,000,000

Number of people who could be adequately fed by the grain saved if Americans reduced their intake of meat by 10%: 60,000,000 

READ THESE INCASE YOU DON'T LOOK AT THE LINK AND ARGUE THAT.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2005)

Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

> Knock the Grammar off of your saying and I think that suits your personality just fine


This looks like English...but it makes no sense.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 14, 2005)

Isn't everyone a little tired of this thread by now?


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 14, 2005)

Hey CFS look under your name dumb ass.  Make sense now?   
Did ya read the stats?  Of course not!  Because you have no intelligent answer for that hu??!!
B...sorry, I am actually very tired of it, it's just they don't see my point and it's so frustrating.  Facts are there but they continue to upset me...I need to just ignore it.
Some people can't accept others who are not just like them.


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 14, 2005)

A common misperception is that increasing protein intake will foster greater muscle mass. This is not true. The most that most researchers recommend to increase protein intake for body builders is to 1.2 g/kg of body weight. What will provide the impetus for increasing the muscle mass is strength training (weights, resistance training, etc). Adequate carbohydrate intake is necessary to complete strength training. Protein is not an adequate energy source, and any excess will be turned into fat. In addition, excess protein places stress on the kidneys and dehydrates the body. This will inhibit sports activity.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 14, 2005)

Well, I choose to eat meat, fish and poultry.  You don't.  Big deal.  I personally loathe PETA and know they practice irresponsible and often illegal forms of demonstration and action to get their points accross.  I don't know if you do or not.  For all I know, you may be a PETA member.  I don't really care.  You are entitled to your opinion and I'll respect it.  The great thing about this country is we have the freedom to make those choices for ourselves.  I'm going to try incorporating some veggie dishes into my diet because I think alot of it makes sense.  That's all I have to say.


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 14, 2005)

Enough said


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 14, 2005)

World hunger is caused by overpopulation

Overpopulation is caused by greed

Period.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 14, 2005)

Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

> Thanks B!  I shouldn't let them get to me anyway.  After all look what they are asking!  Real Mature.  Thanks for the compliments too




Sorry I'm not mature.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 14, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Sorry I'm not mature.


This is true -


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 14, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> World hunger is caused by overpopulation
> 
> Overpopulation is caused by greed
> 
> Period.




Keep going.. 

Greed is caused by __________?


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 14, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> This is true -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 14, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Keep going..
> 
> Greed is caused by __________?




That will start a whole new argument


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 14, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

>


----------



## GFR (Nov 14, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Keep going..
> 
> Greed is caused by __________?


The top 1% who do and always have ruled us like kings.....


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Foreman  
  Where ya been all day??!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 14, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Keep going..
> 
> Greed is caused by __*Vegans*__?


.


----------



## GFR (Nov 14, 2005)

Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

> Hi Foreman
> Where ya been all day??!!


At the gym getting huge and ripped


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 14, 2005)

I was at the gym earlier now just trying to ignore the small minded on here   
At least there I don't have to deal with all these kids!!!!


----------



## Zac_Champigny (Nov 14, 2005)

Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

> World Hunger
> 
> Number of human beings who could be fed by the grain and soybeans eaten by U.S. livestock: 1,300,000,000
> 
> ...



You fail to mention that the grain the livestock eat is so bad that humas COULD NOT EAT IT.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 14, 2005)

Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

> I was at the gym earlier now just trying to ignore the small minded on here
> At least there I don't have to deal with all these kids!!!!




Seriously, I think I need a spanking...


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 14, 2005)

Okay Zac...your right (whatever).  Are you a farmer?  How do you know the quality of the grain?  I need to meet you, you know everything!!!

Big...Time for your spanking


----------



## Zac_Champigny (Nov 14, 2005)

Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

> Okay Zac...your right (whatever).  Are you a farmer?  How do you know the quality of the grain?  I need to meet you, you know everything!!!
> 
> Big...Time for your spanking


Sorry if you cant deal with the facts. Your wrong about the grain. I've seen many people talk about how vegetarians throw out the argument that cows eat so much grain, but always fail to mention that the grain is not suitable for human consumption.


----------



## GFR (Nov 14, 2005)

Zac_Champigny said:
			
		

> You fail to mention that the grain the livestock eat is so bad that *humas* COULD NOT EAT IT.



What is a "humas?"


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 14, 2005)

Throw me the facts Zac...Prove yourself.  If that is true why are you eating the cow that is consuming the grain that isn't suitable for human consumption?  Sorry that YOU can't deal with the facts.


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 14, 2005)

Maybe he means Hummus which is a really good vegan food    lmao!!!


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 14, 2005)

Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

> Big...Time for your spanking


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 14, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> What is a "humas?"




**Humans*


----------



## GFR (Nov 14, 2005)

Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

> Maybe he means Hummus which is a really good vegan food    lmao!!!


*Love this stuff!!!*

















*Hummus Recipe*
Source: Outdoor Entertaining
Makes 3 cups








RECIPE INGREDIENTS

1 3/4 cups garbanzo beans (chickpeas)
6 cups water
3 garlic cloves, peeled
1 1/4 cups tahini paste
1 teaspoon dried cumin
1 teaspoon chili powder (or to taste)
1/3 cup lemon juice
2 tablespoons olive oil

Pita bread, cut into wedges

RECIPE METHOD

Wash garbanzo beans (chickpeas) and soak in cold water for 24 hours. Place garbanzo beans, with their soaking liquid, in a large saucepan and bring to a boil. Simmer for 2 hours, skimming off any debris that may surface. Drain garbanzo beans, reserving 1/4 cup liquid, and refresh in cold water.

Process until smooth. Add garlic, tahini, spices and salt, lemon juice and olive oil. Reprocess and adjust seasoning. Serve drizzled with additional olive oil with pita chips, tabouleh and taramasalata.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 14, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *Love this stuff!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too many Carbs.


----------



## Zac_Champigny (Nov 14, 2005)

Here are a couple things I have read that most vegetarians do not know about or choose to acknowledge

In the United States they have "control hunts" in which hunting permits are passed out whenever there is a pest problem (the pest here is deer, elk and antelope) that threatens wheat, soy, vegetable and other crops; this happens several times per year.

heres an article showing how simply mowing an alfalfa field caused a 50% reduction in the gray-tailed vole population
http://web.archive.org/web/20041107084521/http://eesc.orst.edu/agcomwebfile/news/food/vegan.html



"The other reason for beef eating is, hold on, ethical--a matter of animal rights. The familiar argument for vegetarianism, articulated by Tom Regan, a philosophical founder of the modern animal-rights movement, is that it would save Babe the pig and Chicken Run's Ginger from execution. But what about Bugs Bunny and Mickey Mouse? asks Steven Davis, professor of animal science at Oregon State University, pointing to the number of field animals inadvertently killed during crop production and harvest. One study showed that simply mowing an alfalfa field caused a 50% reduction in the gray-tailed vole population. Mortality rates increase with each pass of the tractor to plow, plant and harvest. Rabbits, mice and pheasants, he says, are the indiscriminate "collateral damage" of row crops and the grain industry."
Time Magazine

You also forgot to mention cows graze, they eat grass alot of the time. Do humans eat grass? 

And Foreman, good job busting my chops on spelling. Took some effort. I could have fixed it when I noticed it right after, but I figured noone would waste their time giving me crap for it.


----------



## GFR (Nov 14, 2005)

Zac_Champigny said:
			
		

> Here are a couple things I have read that most vegetarians do not know about or choose to acknowledge
> 
> In the United States they have "control hunts" in which hunting permits are passed out whenever there is a pest problem (the pest here is deer, elk and antelope) that threatens wheat, soy, vegetable and other crops; this happens several times per year.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 14, 2005)

Do you eat grass?  You are getting annoying...I already said you believe and eat what you want and I will do the same Geesh already!

Foreman you rock!  That hummus pic looks yummy!!!

Big...More spankings     Carbs are good, you should know that


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 14, 2005)

Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

> Big...More spankings     Carbs are good, you should know that


----------



## GFR (Nov 14, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

>


She would tear you up in about 2 minutes Jr.


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 14, 2005)

hehe!!


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 14, 2005)

Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

> hehe!!


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## BigDyl (Nov 14, 2005)

Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

>


----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2005)

Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

> Hey CFS look under your name dumb ass.  Make sense now?


 You wrote '"Peta Jokers" What the hell is that? Knock the Grammar off of your saying and I think that suits your personality just fine'.

 Disjoint sentences much? What, are you doing some low carb vegitarian diet? Starting to run on ketones? A little mental misfire?


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 14, 2005)

Your confusing yourself Cfs ...slow down and realize that you are the only one still talking shit.  So Shoooosh already!  It doesn't bother me that you like to make fun of how I eat so


----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm all confusicated.  

 I wasn't talking shit, I was having fun.  Right now my best verbal sparring partner is ForemanRules.


----------



## boilermaker (Nov 14, 2005)

Zac_Champigny said:
			
		

> Sorry if you cant deal with the facts. Your wrong about the grain. I've seen many people talk about how vegetarians throw out the argument that cows eat so much grain, but always fail to mention that the grain is not suitable for human consumption.


The reason it isn't fit for consumption is because it's field corn, planted for consumption by livestock.  This is just a variety of corn.  Sweet corn and popcorn are what humans eat.  They are just different genetic varieties of corn with higher sugar contents and more palatable texture than field corn.  Also, field corn is managed with practices to maximize yield while minimizing inputs.  An example of this would be an insect infestation that destroys 20% of yield.  In corn for human consumption this would be treated because obviously, you aren't going to buy an ear of corn with only 80% of the kernels remaining and a bug or two in it.  In corn grown for livestock, if it costs more to treat the field than a 20% loss in production, it isn't treated because of the economic impact on the farmer.


----------



## shm353 (Nov 15, 2005)

There is a growing body of evidence that supports the notion that having incorporated milled grains as a staple into the human diet in the last 5-10,000 years have actually had a negative effect on our digestive health.  Even the FDA is still undecided as to just exactly how much grain is essential in the food pyramid. I am more interested in that kind of info than the issues of what organizms pay the cost of for human survival. Not that i don't care, better served on a different thread.
 Historically, human populations have increased where milled grain was introduced into societies diet. But prior to some 10,000 years ago before harvesting was developed humans primarily survived on meat, fruits and vegetation and occasional cannibalism (ehw). yeah thats right, our ancestors. We ate whatever we could kill, conquer or acheive through adaptation. The pelts and furs kept us warm and the carcass kept our bellies full. Survival kept us alive as a species. I don't hunt for sport but I understand why it has a cultural significance.
 Enter the modern age (of science) and we are now discovering just exactly how our bodies process all this stuff (meat included).  
 Vegetarians have a valid platform. Grain (corn) fed beef require antibiotics. Grass fed beef does not. Cows don't tolerate corn in their digestive tract but field grass is OK. There isn't enough grass to support livestock/human demands. We currently accept corn grain in our diet but now know humans may not process it very well. Fiber is essential but in what form? Is diabetes due in part to these elements?
 Personally, I find it fascinating and part of why this thread has some spark to it. Its kind of like religion and politics. Food and nutrition is at the very core of our soul. You are what you eat! 
 Grain is one element. Eating all natural is gaining momentum. I respect anything natural.
I joke cause I'm demented 
This thread changed to a political argument. 
Therefore, I digress. But then again, who cares?.. 
Rock on, people!..... 
Teach me more!!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 15, 2005)

Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

> Throw me the facts Zac...Prove yourself. If that is true why are you eating the cow that is consuming the grain that isn't suitable for human consumption? Sorry that YOU can't deal with the facts.


 

What kind of counter argument is this???

At what point is a cow (herbivore) not capable of digesting grains
not suitable for humans (omnivores)???


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 15, 2005)

MM, Just something Zac said earlier....past that already   
SHM, I just found a new respect for you    What you just said was great! I'm glad to hear that you are just joking, I really hate arguing over opinions.  
FYI:  I ate 1473 calories yesterday and most were carbs   Go to fitday.com and you guys can get exactly what nutrients you are lacking in or over doing!  It's a cool site if you have the time to type in some of the foods because they don't have some foods on there.


----------



## shm353 (Nov 15, 2005)

Right on!
www.Fitday.com 
  I use it daily. Food database is huge.   
 and 
"thank you- for lettin' me- be maself- again"   

anyway...Hey Myztek! what did ya learn out of all this ranting?


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 15, 2005)

I Love Fitday!  Wow!  We have something in common!!   :bounce:   
I don't think she even reads this thread!!!  lmao!!!  She started it and let us fight!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 15, 2005)

Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

> I Love Fitday!  Wow!  We have something in common!!   :bounce:
> I don't think she even reads this thread!!!  lmao!!!  She started it and let us fight!!



Omg Rofl, like my IQ is like low because I like 
   like Don't EAT MEAT. Wow!


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 15, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Omg Rofl, like my IQ is like low because I like
> like Don't EAT MEAT. Wow!


 haha.  vegans are not sane.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 15, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> haha.  vegans are not sane.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 15, 2005)

Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

> I Love Fitday!  Wow!  We have something in common!!   :bounce:
> I don't think she even reads this thread!!!  lmao!!!  She started it and let us fight!!


I got your back girl, let me know which one of these jokers get carried away and I'll kick them in the jewels.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 15, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> haha.  vegans are not sane.



I bet she binges on shit loads of meat every now and then to satiate her hunger.

But like   omg Wow!


----------



## NeilPearson (Nov 16, 2005)

Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

> 2.) *It's a healthier way of life * and I prefer the vegan foods.



As I read this thread I keep wanting to stick up for you because I know people can get all their essential amino acids from vegetables... but then you say things like this.  (and another one where you said if someone reduced the intake of meat to a couple days a week, they would feel better)

The truth is, it is no healthier.  There is no evidence to support that vegans or vegetarians are healthier or live longer.  If you choose this type of diet and do it properly and balance your intake of amino acids, it can be as healthy as a diet with meat in it.  If you do not do it properly, then a diet with meat is much healthier.


----------



## NeilPearson (Nov 16, 2005)

Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

> vegans do not kill animals!  Now I am getting angry...I already said EAT WHAT EVER THE HELL YOU WANT!  Dammit, let's just attack the vegan girl because she eats no meat and doesn't want to bulk up like the fucking incredible hulk.  WTF??!!!



You wouldn't bulk up like the incredible hulk on a diet full of animal protein either.... it is very hard for women to get really big and it usually requires steroids.


----------



## NeilPearson (Nov 16, 2005)

Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

> Did you know know that there is water in fruits??  Did you know that the grains fed to your SLAUGHTERHOUSE animals could feed a country full of starving people???  Did you know that over 80% of our water supply goes to those same SLAUGHTERED animals???  Did you know that there is puss and shit in every piece of chicken you consume???  Did you know that meat putrifies in your system???  Did you know that BB restrict their diets before a competition to the point of dehydration and deprivation of tons of foods???  And how healthy is that for the body???



hmmm... there is a lot more shit on organic vegetables than there is on the chicken I eat.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 16, 2005)

NeilPearson said:
			
		

> hmmm... there is a lot more shit on organic vegetables than there is on the chicken I eat.


 I really liked this part, "putrifies in your system???"  Last I heard, it was called digestion.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 16, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I got your back girl, let me know which one of these jokers get carried away and I'll kick them in the jewels.


----------



## NeilPearson (Nov 16, 2005)

Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

> A common misperception is that increasing protein intake will foster greater muscle mass. This is not true. The most that most researchers recommend to increase protein intake for body builders is to 1.2 g/kg of body weight. What will provide the impetus for increasing the muscle mass is strength training (weights, resistance training, etc). Adequate carbohydrate intake is necessary to complete strength training. Protein is not an adequate energy source, and any excess will be turned into fat. In addition, excess protein places stress on the kidneys and dehydrates the body. This will inhibit sports activity.



This all depends.  You are on track, most body builders eat too much protein.  It is different for everyone but many studies have shown that increasing protein up to 1.4 g/kg will build more muscle.  On a cut it is important to get in a little more to maintain lean muscle mass (maybe 1.6g/kg).  If you are doing lots of cardio and on a cut you might need 1.8g/kg.  Living in high altitudes can also increase your protein demands by another 0.2g/kg.

Even at 2.0g/kg for a most extreme protein intake need, this is less than what most body builders think they need.  For someone at 220 pounds, you really need only 160-200 grams of protein.  I see people that are 160 pounds and recommending 250 grams of protein to start.  This is too much.

Even 160 grams of protein is quite a bit of meat though.  We are talking 18 oz of chicken a day - best to split it into 4-6 meals.  It is possible to get that same amount out of plants but you are going to have to plan it out very carefully to make sure you aren't leaving out essential amino acids.

You are right that carb intake is extremely important in the whole process of building muscle


----------



## shm353 (Nov 16, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

>



Like they say... No Pain, No Gain 

helluva right hook on that girl!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 16, 2005)

Meat is like soooo bad omg!
Its freaking aminal guts for gosh sakes! If God wanted us all to eat meat, then why are there like plants ?????


----------



## shm353 (Nov 16, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

>



*Hey Foreman, I think ya got a new sparring partner!*


----------



## DOMS (Nov 16, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Meat is like soooo bad omg!
> Its freaking aminal guts for gosh sakes! If God wanted us all to eat meat, then why are there like plants ?????


----------



## DOMS (Nov 16, 2005)

Save a cow: eat a vegetarian.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 16, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Save a cow: eat a vegetarian.


 

 well that made me laugh.  my english teacher is a vegan, i think i'm going to put that quote on a t-shirt and wear it to class.  thats hysterical.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 16, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> well that made me laugh.  my english teacher is a vegan, i think i'm going to put that quote on a t-shirt and wear it to class.  thats hysterical.





It's like chik-fil-a sign, except its a vegan being eaten


----------



## nmuriqi (Nov 16, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I got your back girl, let me know which one of these jokers get carried away and I'll kick them in the jewels.



I would eat tropical girl any day.  And if you try and stop me Mino...i'll kick you in your jewels!


----------



## GFR (Nov 16, 2005)

nmuriqi said:
			
		

> I would eat tropical girl any day.  And if you try and stop me Mino...i'll kick you in your jewels!


----------



## nmuriqi (Nov 17, 2005)

Double pun bitch! double pun! in yo face!!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 17, 2005)

shm353 said:
			
		

> helluva right hook on that girl!


Don't mess with Min0 Lee -


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 17, 2005)

I am glad that I could be your punching bag, it's really quite sweet of all of you. All of this because I refuse to agree with you?  Don't you think this has gone on long enough?  I get the point as I hope you all do to....  you prefer meat & dairy and I don't.  Can't that just be the end of it?  I am not a little girl, I am 37 years old and quite proud of the way I look.  Which is more than I can say for a lot of you.  I have been in the fitness world for a long time and I have learned a lot from a lot of people.  I have learned one thing from this thread, you guys (not all) are very shallow and very mean.  Get to know me before you make fun of someone you know nothing about.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 17, 2005)

Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

> I am glad that I could be your punching bag, it's really quite sweet of all of you. All of this because I refuse to agree with you? Don't you think this has gone on long enough? I get the point as I hope you all do to.... you prefer meat & dairy and I don't. Can't that just be the end of it? I am not a little girl, I am 37 years old and quite proud of the way I look. Which is more than I can say for a lot of you. I have been in the fitness world for a long time and I have learned a lot from a lot of people. I have learned one thing from this thread, you guys (not all) are very shallow and very mean. Get to know me before you make fun of someone you know nothing about.


Lets do lunch...

Royal Oak?...

Inn Season Cafe?...


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 17, 2005)

That's a long way from New Delhi!!  I wish you were being serious because I would love to go


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 17, 2005)

Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

> That's a long way from New Delhi!! I wish you were being serious because I would love to go


So have you been to the Inn Season before?


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 17, 2005)

Nope, never heard of it.  I am close to Royal Oak though, about 25 minutes.  I'm glad you posted it though.  I looked it up and it's somewhere I can go that has things I like.
Where are you from?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 17, 2005)

Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

> Nope, never heard of it. I am close to Royal Oak though, about 25 minutes. I'm glad you posted it though. I looked it up and it's somewhere I can go that has things I like.
> Where are you from?


Macomb, but I work in Clawson

http://detroit.citysearch.com/profile/5139553/royal_oak_mi/inn_season_cafe.html


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 17, 2005)

Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

> I am glad that I could be your punching bag, it's really quite sweet of all of you. All of this because I refuse to agree with you?  Don't you think this has gone on long enough?  I get the point as I hope you all do to....  you prefer meat & dairy and I don't.  Can't that just be the end of it?  I am not a little girl, I am 37 years old and quite proud of the way I look.  Which is more than I can say for a lot of you.  I have been in the fitness world for a long time and I have learned a lot from a lot of people.  I have learned one thing from this thread, you guys (not all) are very shallow and very mean.  Get to know me before you make fun of someone you know nothing about.



Like omg  i are so asham`ed now!


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 17, 2005)

Have you ever seen the movie Austin Powers??
If only I knew how to paste those pics into my threads cause I have a perfect one for you!  Maybe Foreman can dig up the "MOLEY" one for me  
You are such a dick!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 17, 2005)

nmuriqi said:
			
		

> I would eat tropical girl any day.


----------



## NeilPearson (Nov 17, 2005)

nmuriqi said:
			
		

> I would eat tropical girl any day.



I don't know, she is kind of grey and unhealthy looking.

Sorry, I couldn't resist


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 17, 2005)

Yeah NT I would eat you any day too    *muah*


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 17, 2005)

Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

> Yeah NT I would eat you any day too    *muah*



careful young lady, don't start something you can't finish


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 17, 2005)

Now you know I can finish


----------



## NeilPearson (Nov 17, 2005)

Gross, the grey girl and Fabio flirting

Get a room!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 17, 2005)

NeilPearson said:
			
		

> Gross, the grey girl and *Fabio* flirting
> 
> Get a room!


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 17, 2005)

Fabio??!!!  LMAO!  Are you blind dude??  Anyways...the get a room part sounds good  *wink*


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 17, 2005)

Hey Neil....where are your pics?  Would love to see hot hot and built you are.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 17, 2005)

Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

> Anyways...the get a room part sounds good  *wink*



hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## NeilPearson (Nov 17, 2005)

Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

> Hey Neil....where are your pics?  Would love to see hot hot and built you are.



This is me jogging...

Sorry no nipple rings


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 17, 2005)

That's what I figured...no pics!!!  It's okay that you are ugly   

NT...it's been a longggg time coming


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 17, 2005)

Nipple rings are hot


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## NeilPearson (Nov 17, 2005)

Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

> That's what I figured...no pics!!!  It's okay that you are ugly
> 
> NT...it's been a longggg time coming



Actually, it's just the last thing I need is some crazy vegan stalking me.


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 17, 2005)

uhh that would not happen, don't need to stalk anyone sweetie.  Don't flatter your ugly ass.


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 17, 2005)

NT..you still at work?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 17, 2005)

for another 1/2 hour


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 17, 2005)

Then you can come over and help me make the bed


----------



## NeilPearson (Nov 17, 2005)

Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

> uhh that would not happen, don't need to stalk anyone sweetie.  Don't flatter your ugly ass.



I'm not so sure about that.  It happens all the time.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 17, 2005)

why?  just so we can mess it up again.


----------



## NeilPearson (Nov 17, 2005)

Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

> Then you can come over and help me make the bed



Really, take it to private messages or something... It's going to give me nightmares.


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 17, 2005)

Stop reading it then..ugly one.  

Of course we will mess it up again, and again and again


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 17, 2005)

Ummmmmmmm -


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 17, 2005)

lol...Me and NT go way back MM    he's actually one of the nicest people on this board!!!


----------



## NeilPearson (Nov 17, 2005)

I'd post a picture but I don't happen to have one here at work.


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 17, 2005)

Please do.
or don't you have a computer at home?


----------



## NeilPearson (Nov 17, 2005)

I do have a computer at home... my wife might wonder why I am taking pictures of myself and posting them for women on the internet though.


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 17, 2005)

tell her it's for this board.


----------



## JordanMang (Nov 17, 2005)

The best part about this thread is when we poke ( substantial ) holes in Tropical's argument and she follows it with a post along the lines of "OMG I R FRUSTRATED, U GUYS SUCK".  Somehow I think you've quite thoroughly failed at proving or persuading anyone of anything. So, I say, Goodday Mrs. Gray.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 17, 2005)

Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

> That's what I figured...no pics!!!  It's okay that you are ugly



The pot calling the kettle black...
Bitch yo face is messed up!
Look like a 60's hoe!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 17, 2005)

Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

> tell her it's for this board.



Wow, such amazing logic, are you like a like rocket like scientist??


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 17, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Wow, such amazing logic, are you like a like rocket like scientist??


 shes a vegan.. if she was a rocket scientist she'd know how to eat.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 17, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> The pot calling the kettle black...
> Bitch yo face is messed up!
> Look like a 60's hoe!


 no butt, too skinny, big fake tits...


----------



## nmuriqi (Nov 17, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> no butt, too skinny, big fake tits...



This is coming from the kid that doesn't get laid and jerks his weener off 5 times a day....i'm not poking fun, i masturbate 5 times a day too - but thats supplemental to getting laid.

Anyway, i'm just playin lol...


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 17, 2005)

nmuriqi said:
			
		

> This is coming from the kid that doesn't get laid and jerks his weener off 5 times a day....i'm not poking fun, i masturbate 5 times a day too - but thats supplemental to getting laid.
> 
> Anyway, i'm just playin lol...


 you're gay


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 17, 2005)

Do you guys really need to resort to making personal comments...

Just because she doesn't agree with you???

You need to MAN-UP and be bigger than that -


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 17, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


Thanx Min0 -  

(Light Butter please)


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 17, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Do you guys really need to resort to making personal comments...
> 
> Just because she doesn't agree with you???
> 
> You need to MAN-UP and be bigger than that -


 yea, i'm a dickhead, crossed the line.  sorry about that, i apologize.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 17, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


 you can put that popcorn and beverages away.. its over, my friend.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 17, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Do you guys really need to resort to making personal comments...
> 
> Just because she doesn't agree with you???
> 
> You need to MAN-UP and be bigger than that -





			
				Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

> uhh that would not happen, don't need to stalk anyone sweetie.  Don't flatter your ugly ass.





			
				Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

> Have you ever seen the movie Austin Powers??
> If only I knew how to paste those pics into my threads cause I have a perfect one for you! Maybe Foreman can dig up the "MOLEY" one for me
> You are such a dick!


 The first direct attack in this thread:



			
				Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

> And your point to being a complete ass hole???? Or idiot because this is the threads topic???? Don't answer you might put a strain on your tiny little brain.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 17, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> you can put that popcorn and beverages away.. its over, my friend.


I didn't get my beer yet though!?!? -


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 17, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> The first direct attack in this thread:


 just because i apologized for calling her ugly does'nt mean i dont agree with you.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I didn't get my beer yet though!?!? -


Looks you still have some time for some beer.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 17, 2005)

ok done here


----------



## Jodi (Nov 17, 2005)

Keep the garbage out of our D&N forum


----------

